# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Tandem WIndsurfing

## der_concon

Kai Lenny war mit Jamie O'Brien, einem der besten Pipeline Surfer der Welt in Maui windsurfen, das Ganze wurde als Teil der Serie "Who is JOB 2.0" gefilmt.

Sehenswert!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Ol7_o62uc&hd=1

----------

